# Biete Siemens HMI`s



## Stefan.bw (17 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier noch einige HMI`s rum liegen, die ich nun nicht mehr benötige.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Interesse an den Geräten.
Die Geräte waren in diversen Projekten verbaut.(zb. Garagen Automatisierung, Fräse, Eisenbahnsteuerung usw)
Habe sie über den Gebrauchtmarkt gekauft.Das TP700 ist relativ neuwertig, da nie wirklich benutzt.

In der Liste sind die Geräte aufgeführt die ich aktuell nicht mehr benötige.


*Bezeichnung**Artikelnummer**Anzahl*KTP400 Basic6AV2 123-2DB03-0AX01xSIMATIC TP 177B 4" Color PN/DP6AV6 642-0BD01-3AX02xKTP600 Basic color PN6AV6 647-0AD11-3AX01xTP700 Comfort6AV2 124-0GC01-0AX01x

Alle Funktionieren zu 100% (alle getestet am 17.07.21), die TP177`s haben gebrauchsspuren.
Wenn ihr Interesse an einem oder mehreren Geräten habt, schreibt mir kurz ne PM.
Dann bekommt ihr weitere Infos wenn ihr wollt.(zb. zustandsbilder usw.)
Verkauf erfolgt ausschließlich Privat.

Beste Grüße
Stefan.BW


----------

